# St Patrick



## Roger (Mar 28, 2005)

Good Morning Sailors. Have any of you old salts a picture of the old "St Patrick". It was a railway boat sailing from Weymouth to the Channal Islands back in the late fiftys and early sixtys. I only did six months on her, but was very enjoyable. Would be grateful if you have. Thanks. Roger


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

Good Morning Roger:
There are a number of photos of the 'St Patrick' at the following website:

http://www.faktaomfartyg.com/st_patrick_1948.htm

Bruce C.


----------



## david smith (Apr 30, 2004)

I have a pic of her at the shipyards in Greece, will post it in the ferries thread


----------



## Roger (Mar 28, 2005)

Thank you very much greatly appricated Bruce


----------



## Roger (Mar 28, 2005)

That is very good of you David Thanks a lot


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

The number of large windows on starboard side seems different on some of photos, was she altered.6 in one photo 4 in another.


----------



## akbruton (Aug 4, 2005)

I worked as engineers steward on the Paddy in Camel Llairds when she was fitted out also on the sister ship St David of which I have a distant photo taken in Rosslar


----------



## robandbarbara (Jul 29, 2005)

*St. Patrick*

St. Patrick at St.Peter Port. Guernsey. 20.07.1954


----------



## nevillethorndike (Feb 9, 2006)

Roger said:


> Good Morning Sailors. Have any of you old salts a picture of the old "St Patrick". It was a railway boat sailing from Weymouth to the Channal Islands back in the late fiftys and early sixtys. I only did six months on her, but was very enjoyable. Would be grateful if you have. Thanks. Roger



Hi,

All the pics on "Fakta....." come from me.
If you want better scans let me know.

Cheers
Nigel Thornton


----------

